# Crotched Rims?



## Ron-da-Valli (26 Mar 2013)

Every brand of tyre I have used always had, " Use on hooked rims only"
I have some Schwalbe Marathons that say "use on crotched rims only" Is it the same thing?


----------



## accountantpete (26 Mar 2013)

They mean croched rims ( from the French for hook ) - so yes they are the same.

I think they have to put that on in case some moron tries to put one on a tubeless rim.


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (26 Mar 2013)

Merci Pete!


----------



## tyred (27 Mar 2013)

High pressure tyres require a lip or hook around the inner edge of the rim to prevent it blowing off the rim. 

Some rims, especially older steel ones won't have this.


----------

